# Hocus Pocus cabinet design software



## Stereo_Dave (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys. 

Am I thick or what ? I dont understand what all the fuss is over the cabinet design software and stuff?? I havent really built anything for a few years (except subs) so I'm kinda out of the loop. IIRC I used to take my TS parameters and design my stuff around that (w/ help from the loudspeaker design cookbook) So i'm curious if guys are just getting lazy or if I'm out of touch ?
I used to design, build, listen - if I didnt like it I'd burn it and try something different. 

Yes I'm new here but I've been building speakers for over 25 years now so I do know a little bitlddude:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would guess it's so that people get it right the first time and don't have to burn the cabinet that they spent a lot of time on? :dontknow: Some folks like laying things out first. :nerd:


----------



## Stereo_Dave (Feb 19, 2011)

And how many times has a cabinet fallen short of expectations ? I have a friend that insists on "modelling" every one of his boxes, and frankly his results have been hit or miss.Dont get me wrong, it's a great tool , but in the end if doesnt sound good, its still just firewood. On the flip side I've designed and built cabinets that "in theory" sound like -bleep- and shouldn't work- in practice they're great. I know theres no "magic solution" just curious if everyone uses the software as a rule or just as "a little help" ? or ?? Thanks guys


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

I use Bassbox 6 pro and Xover 3 pro as starting points to get the cabinet size, and get started on the crossover design, and a lot of it is figured out the old fashioned way from there. Haven't seen any reasonably priced programs yet that take into account for driver spacing, baffle step, diffraction, and radiating space yet, otherwise you might get a little closer to finalizing a design from modeling.


----------

